

Justin.tv on a larger scale in the UK: helmet-cams to be deployed for police. - ivankirigin
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/07/uk_rolls_out_po.html?
There are some interesting notes about when and how the cameras can be turned on.<p>As a general note, having done work in automated surveillance, most people are too upset of the level of UK surveillance. The current system is not automated, meaning that humans need to watch the 4 million feeds. But expert humans miss 95% of events after 20 minutes from a single feed. Imagine how that decays for many cameras per operator.<p>I would love all public officials to wear these cameras. They would need to be on all the time, outside private spaces or security clearance requirements.
======
ivankirigin
There are some interesting notes about when and how the cameras can be turned
on.

As a general note, having done work in automated surveillance, most people are
too upset of the level of UK surveillance. The current system is not
automated, meaning that humans need to watch the 4 million feeds. But expert
humans miss 95% of events after 20 minutes from a single feed. Imagine how
that decays for many cameras per operator.

I would love all public officials to wear these cameras. They would need to be
on all the time, outside private spaces or security clearance requirements. It
should be internet accessible and searchable, with auto-tagging tools for
date, gps location, and eventually content.

